# LGB F7A/F7B sound systems into USA F3A/F3B's?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever managed to install an LGB dual sound system from an LGB F7A/F7B into a USAT F3A/F3B?

If so:

1. how did you get the hall effect sensor to function?
2. how did you wire the F3A unit speaker to the F3B unit sound system?

An associated question:

How would one wire a single LGB F7B sound system to power the speakers in two LGB F7B's rather than to an F7A/F7B combination (which 2 wires of the 4 wire harness are used for the F7A speaker and are any electronics on the A unit circuits involved)?

PLEASE - DO NOT GUESS. I need FACTS and ACTUAL EXPERIENCE so that I do not risk damage to anything. 

I also need to avoid permanent modifications to the LGB components as some day the F7B sound systems would need to be reinstalled in the LGB F7B's.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

An additional possibility for the LGB F7A/F7B sound systems:[/b]

Has anyone ever managed to install an LGB dual sound system from an LGB F7A/F7B into a USAT PA-1/PB-1[/b]?


If so:


1. how did you get the hall effect sensors to function?
2. how did you wire the *PA-1* speaker to the *PB-1* sound system?

The reason I want to do this is because I ended up with more LGB F7B dual sound systems than are actually needed to power each of the speakers in my F7 "Interurbans" and now I could use some of the extra sound boards in the USAT PA's and F3's:

LGB Interurban


Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry; 

Don't know whether it matters, but the F7s had two cycle diesels and the PAs had four cycle diesels. What I'm trying to say is that the rpm sound for an F7 with its throttle in a certain Run position would be about double for the same Run position on the PA. 

Just thought you'd might like to know, 
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 28 Feb 2012 01:53 PM 
Jerry; 

Don't know whether it matters, but the F7s had two cycle diesels and the PAs had four cycle diesels. What I'm trying to say is that the rpm sound for an F7 with its throttle in a certain Run position would be about double for the same Run position on the PA. 

Just thought you'd might like to know, 
David Meashey 

Hi David,

I knew the F7's and F3's were EMD's and the PA's were ALCO's and they would sound (and smoke) differently but while I had known about the two cycle vs four cycle difference I had not thought about the rpm sound difference.

In my case I am really not a diesel guy so the quality of the sound is a lot more important than a correct reproduction of the sound and I think the LGB F7 sound is about the best diesel sound I have heard.

More important to me is that I need up to 12 sound systems (6 for F3's and 6 for PA/PB's). If I could get 6 LGB dual F7 sound units to work I would be home free. The alternative in my case are LGB 4235 & 4267 analog (generic) diesel sound boards.

Still, I appreciate the information. Even when I don't do things prototypically I still like to know what the difference is.

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 

For the hall-effect sensor you can get the kit from Massoth and fit the magnet ring to the axle of whichever locomotive you want. It would then plug right in to the sound system. You may have to drill the magnet ring to fit the axle, but it would do what you want and then the sound system should just need a source of power. 
The kit is: 
eMOTION Pulse Generator Set 

Item-Nr.: 8242030 eMOTION Pulse Generator Set 
(1 Pulse Generator, 1 Magnet Ring, 1 Sound axle) 

Keith


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 28 Feb 2012 04:57 PM 
Hi Jerry, 

For the hall-effect sensor you can get the kit from Massoth and fit the magnet ring to the axle of whichever locomotive you want. It would then plug right in to the sound system. You may have to drill the magnet ring to fit the axle, but it would do what you want and then the sound system should just need a source of power. 
The kit is: 
eMOTION Pulse Generator Set 

Item-Nr.: 8242030 eMOTION Pulse Generator Set 
(1 Pulse Generator, 1 Magnet Ring, 1 Sound axle) 

Keith 



Hi Keith,

That kit looks very promising.

























I doubt that I could use the axle but by removing (grinding) the gear from an axle in one USA motor block it would probably be possible to replace it with the circular magnet.










The trick would be figuring where I could fit the board with the hall effect sensors.




I have not looked at a F3 or PA-1 gearbox lately but I would expect they would be very similar to the GP-7/9 gearbox.

Your info has moved the idea a lot closer to becoming possible. Even at $49.50 MSRP for the kit that would still be only $25 per sound unit per loco if I can make it work.


Whether this works out for the F7B sound units or not it offers a solution to moving LGB sound systems from Moguls with LGB sound to Moguls without LGB sound by adding hall effect sensors to the Moguls without them.











Thanks,

Jerry


----------

